# افضل 3 كتب في mobile communication من artech house



## eng.maem (24 مايو 2010)

افضل 3 كتب في مجال mobile communication 

1. GSM Networks: Protocols, Terminology,
and Implementation
2. GPRS: Gateway to Third Generation
Mobile Networks
3. Introduction to 3G Mobile Communications

الرابط ::20:
http://www.mediafire.com/?tmctyoyzngb


----------



## ًwimax (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي eng.maem وإلى جميع الذين مروا دون أن يضعوا حتى كلمة شكر ، رغم القيمة التي تحملها هذا المشاركة ، الرجاء التقدير من جميع الاخوة لهذا المجهود من عضونا الجديد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الكبير (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع ونتظر المزيد من الروعة....


----------



## eng.maem (25 مايو 2010)

ان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني علي مساعدة السادة الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## golden hunter (25 مايو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuu


----------



## قصة النهاية (25 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## nooralhaq (29 مايو 2010)

جزيت الفردوس الاعلى


----------

